# How often do you change your purse?



## DachsieDogMom (Jan 27, 2010)

For my everyday purse I only change twice a year, usually in the spring and fall time frames. I use to change purses more often but then I started buying better bags so right now I only have 3. And 1 is really worn and needs to be tossed but I'm having trouble parting with it.


----------



## rose white (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm the same way. I change my everyday purse about 2-3 times a year. I keep school books in my bags, so they get a lot of wear and tear. I buy evening and special occasion bags every now and then. I don't really wear those types of bags out, I just change them for fashion reasons whenever I see something new I like (and can afford it, lol).


----------



## Kraezinsane (Jan 27, 2010)

Every couple of months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knickers13 (Jan 28, 2010)

I get bored after about a year. But then I usually go back to them. I have had some that I used until they broke and needed to be replaced. But it does depend on what I have to carry around. At the moment it's bigger than I would like as I end up carrying my 3 yr old's cars, trucks etc when we go out.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 28, 2010)

Prolly twice a year unless there is an unfortunate incident with one of them and I somehow demolish or lose one haha


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 28, 2010)

Umm every few weeks I switch over to another handbag. Depends on my occasion or outfit sometimes too.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 28, 2010)

My daily purse changes every few months. My going out purse depends on my outfit.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 28, 2010)

My daily purse changes whenever i feel the need, usually a few months, my going out purse is chosen according to my outfit.


----------



## Luffy (Feb 5, 2010)

I only change my purse when I lost it but sometimes when I took care of it I don't change for a year


----------



## lovelysarahg (Feb 7, 2010)

Every month or two. I just bought a simple black Kate Spade tote though that I love, so I might stick with that for a while.


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 8, 2010)

I have 4 main bags I currently switch between depending on what I wear. I usually buy a new bag dependent on if there is a new bag style/color that I haven't seen before in past seasons. I am also a sucker for colored bags. I just ordered a sky blue leather bag from Fossil and a matching checkbook clutch. So I think that will have me settled for spring and summer.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 8, 2010)

I change depending on what I'm wearing.

I have a large brown and a large black bag - both leather - and I usually cycle between those depending on my outfit, but I have brightly coloured cloth and plastic bags that I use if I want something more funky.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 8, 2010)

Depends. Sometimes weeks go by, and other times I can change it daily if I feel like it.


----------



## shoeandpursegal (Mar 31, 2010)

about every few months......


----------



## Lucy (Mar 31, 2010)

it depends on what i'm wearing.. where i'm going.. i have a different bag for uni and a different bag for non-uni things. sometimes i change them over though.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 31, 2010)

It depends on what shoes/outfit I'm wearing. I could change day to day.


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 31, 2010)

It depends, if I have extra cash flowing around, I would buy a new one. In the past two years, I would say on average, I buy a new purse/bag every 4 months. But of course sometimes if I see a purse I really really love, I would buy it without thinking, like 3 weeks ago, I bought 2 coach bags in less than a week.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 1, 2010)

Every couple of months.


----------



## Karren (May 24, 2010)

When ever the one I'm using falls apart...


----------



## HisBunny (May 25, 2010)

everyday lol i &lt;3 handbags i have so many i spend lots of $$$ on handbags!


----------



## internetchick (May 25, 2010)

That's my username on the purse forum. i&lt;3handbags lol.


----------



## AudreyNola (May 26, 2010)

I try to match my bag to my outfit, sometimes I change it daily, sometimes I can get away with longer. I feel like it's part of the outfit and the color, size and style should go with my outfit and the occasion. The contents of my purse are all in a couple small mu bags and my wallet so it's no big deal moving everything.


----------



## pinkrose1 (Jul 19, 2010)

every month i always to change my purse...

but party purse i purchase according to my dress..






like to go Coach Outlet


----------



## mickey1962 (Nov 3, 2010)

It depends on my mood and what I am wearing.  Every year in October, I carry a pink purse for Breast Cancer Awareness.  Now that October is gone, it is time to switch again.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 7, 2010)

I replace mine when it's falling apart or looks worn out. I don't buy very many purses.


----------



## chevychick (Nov 17, 2010)

I tend to buy black leather bags that go with anything but I buy a new one when I have a style change.  I also use a different bag depending on what outfit I wear.  Right now I have a cool bag that I have been using since the beginning of the summer!  That is a pretty long time for me.  I love bags!  Current love:


----------



## dressexpress (Nov 19, 2010)

very nice hand bangs and i have 5 hand bags


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a collection of handbags, so i change out as often as daily.


----------



## llehsal (Dec 14, 2010)

I have alot but hardly every change them.


----------

